# Image for TCD746320



## Jeff Allen (Jun 6, 2018)

My HD died, can I download an image for my tivo?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Jeff Allen said:


> My HD died, can I download an image for my tivo?


Sent.


----------



## Brian T (Jul 21, 2018)

I too need an image for a tcd74632 I had one on an HD around but may have rewritten :0


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Brian T said:


> I too need an image for a tcd74632 I had one on an HD around but may have rewritten :0


Sent.


----------



## Brian T (Jul 21, 2018)

thank you...only issue is a writefile error in 
DVrbars?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Brian T said:


> thank you...only issue is a writefile error in
> DVrbars?


Try the older image that I just sent you. If that doesn't work there's a hardware error somewhere.


----------



## KaCompton (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi, i too could use an image for a TCD746320, drive failure got me.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

KaCompton said:


> Hi, i too could use an image for a TCD746320, drive failure got me.


Sent.


----------



## KaCompton (Aug 18, 2017)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thanks!!


----------



## fridlund (Nov 28, 2005)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Would you kindly send an image for my TiVo TCD746320?
Many thanks,
Alan Fridlund


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

fridlund said:


> Would you kindly send an image for my TiVo TCD746320?
> Many thanks,
> Alan Fridlund


Sent.


----------



## chuvisco (Sep 9, 2018)

Could someone share an image with me for the TCD746320? Tried to recover my drive with ddrescue, but I guess it was too far gone b/c the copy won’t boot past the Almost there ... screen. No luck with kickstart either.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

chuvisco said:


> Could someone share an image with me for the TCD746320? Tried to recover my drive with ddrescue, but I guess it was too far gone b/c the copy won't boot past the Almost there ... screen. No luck with kickstart either.


Sent.


----------



## dabooboos (Dec 8, 2018)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Can I have a copy too please?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dabooboos said:


> Can I have a copy too please?


Sent.


----------



## John Haugen (Apr 1, 2020)

Could someone share an image with me for the TCD746320? HDD won’t boot past the Almost there ... screen. HDD is dead.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

John Haugen said:


> Could someone share an image with me for the TCD746320? HDD won't boot past the Almost there ... screen. HDD is dead.


Sent.


----------



## oneitchyeye (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm looking for an image for a TCD746320 if anyone can help. Got a good deal on a lifetime unit with dead drive.


----------



## danma2222 (May 28, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I don't suppose you still have the image for the TCD746320 would you? If so, could I get a copy please, my lifetime box has finally kicked the bucket!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

danma2222 said:


> I don't suppose you still have the image for the TCD746320 would you? If so, could I get a copy please, my lifetime box has finally kicked the bucket!


Sent.


----------



## doug54 (Jul 5, 2020)

Do you still have the image for TCD746320? If so could I get a copy of the image please?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

doug54 said:


> Do you still have the image for TCD746320? If so could I get a copy of the image please?


Sent.


----------



## David Hayes (4 mo ago)

I don't suppose you still have the image for the TCD746320? I'm replacing a dead hard drive with a Western Digital Model # WD3200AAV-63L2B0 being delivered on Monday 9/12/22. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

David Hayes said:


> I don't suppose you still have the image for the TCD746320? I'm replacing a dead hard drive with a Western Digital Model # WD3200AAV-63L2B0 being delivered on Monday 9/12/22. Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## dirwinhayes (2 mo ago)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you so much for this. And sorry it took me forever to figure out how to reply in this forum.


----------



## WDirectY (13 d ago)

What can I do to resurrect my TCD746320 that's stuck on the welcome screen?


----------

